# Wa-ness



## Dave Martell (Sep 6, 2017)

....


----------



## StonedEdge (Sep 6, 2017)

Wa-nice!


----------



## TheCaptain (Sep 6, 2017)

Wa-nderful!

Do you use the pin or the dowel method (and if there are others please do share!).


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 6, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> Do you use the pin or the dowel method (and if there are others please do share!).




I use pins only when metal spacers are used but otherwise I don't use either.


----------



## Matus (Sep 6, 2017)

Dave, I need 2 hours of work just to get to the point where you wrote 'From This' - that is a nicely squared-up blocks that I can drill under a well defined angle. Oh well


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 6, 2017)

Matus said:


> Dave, I need 2 hours of work just to get to the point where you wrote 'From This' - that is a nicely squared-up blocks that I can drill under a well defined angle. Oh well




Hahahahahaha...I used to have that same problem so I feel ya pain Matus!


----------

